# Your feelings ?



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:whoknows:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Each year I set a goal for the Mavs. Each year I want them to make it to May. Once in May, I want them to make it to the 10th. Once to the 10th, to the 20th...

This year... The only thing I can say about it is that it wasn't as bad as 2004. That's about it.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

i remember 04 being a fun year, at least they were competitive =/


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

2004 made me angry in the playoffs. I STILL hate the Kings with a passion.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lol me too, but damn it was a nice ride. glad we got revenge on them


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

At least this year you weren't upset by an 8th seed.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I have been in crash-landing fetal position for the past 3+ months, so I am actually feeling ok.

Of course, using the Dallas Stars' good playoff run as a painkiller helps too.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I have been in crash-landing fetal position for the past 3+ months, so I am actually feeling ok.
> 
> Of course, using the Dallas Stars' good playoff run as a painkiller helps too.


wish i gave a damn about hockey =/


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> wish i gave a damn about hockey =/


Then you assume I give a rat's arse about that sport....

I am MAKING myself watch those games instead!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Fire Avery and rebuild. 

Now looking back, I think trading for Jason Kidd was a bad move. I was never liking the trade. Mark Cuban must feel stupid right now.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

hey mavs fans. my suns just lost. im with ya, some old crap every year. at least we have each other....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Fire Avery and rebuild.
> 
> Now looking back, I think trading for Jason Kidd was a bad move. I was never liking the trade. Mark Cuban must feel stupid right now.


:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:
:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:
:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:
:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:
:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:
:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

AZsportsDude said:


> hey mavs fans. my suns just lost. im with ya, some old crap every year. at least we have each other....


The curse of Dirk and Nash continues....


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Then you assume I give a rat's arse about that sport....
> 
> I am MAKING myself watch those games instead!


lol touche` :clap::lol:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vXvy968BCs8&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vXvy968BCs8&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

LOLOL


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:sadbanana:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

there was some major disappointment after game 4, but now I got pretty much used to the fact that Hornets are too good for Dallas this season

of course it's a pity to see that another year without a ring for Dirk is over, but at least for me there's at least some gratification to see that a Jason Kidd (pretty much no°1 on my hatelist) doesn't turn the Mavs again in a contender team which they were in 05/06 and 06/07 (at least before the playoffs started) and they somehow deserve it for accepting the trade (not to say that they would have gone deeper with Devin though, nobody knows)


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> :sadbanana:


We should create a thread for Suns/Mavs fans where we can cry together. :sadbanana:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jerry Stackhouse's feelings:



> "No matter what happens or what changes are made, it's been a great situation for me the last four years and a great situation for Avery the last four years and Jet [Terry] coming out of Atlanta," Stackhouse said. "For the last four years, it's been a great situation for everybody involved.
> 
> "If this is the end, you can't do anything but say we had our chance. We had our opportunity."


:sigh:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

To add the rest he said:



> "We've had a great run with this group," Stackhouse said. "But when you lose in the first round two years in a row, you expect some changes. We're all hired to be fired at some point, from the greatest [Michael Jordan] to Harold Miner. They all see the end."


Hopefully that is a sign of things to come, usually players aren't talking about it like that.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

AZsportsDude said:


> hey mavs fans. my suns just lost. im with ya, some old crap every year. at least we have each other....


Haha, I guess that's one thing I can sympathize with the Suns fans about. We'll stick together, but not when we play each other.. No no no.


----------

